# Franke Flair help



## k-man (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi

I have acquired the above machine, used, but i am unable to switch on. Hopefully another member might be able to help. I've looked at the online pdf manual and some youtube video's. My problem is i can not open the front panel where i believe the power button is located. I've plugged in and switched on the rear but i am unable to open the front drop down panel by the coffee selector buttons. It seems to be stuck on the left hand side for some reason. The right side moves freely about 5-8mm suggesting that it should open but it will not release on the left side to allow the panel to fully open. I therefore can not have power or at least see the LCD illuminated to see that it powers up/works. I do not want to force it because i'm sure it would be expensive if i broke it. It looks in good condition and has PAT within date so i am confident that it should at lest power up, if not fully work. Any advice much appreciated.

Also if my/your help enables me to power it up what is the best thing to do first as i am not sure how long it's been unused for. I saw a youtube video where they said for example, that you do not need to insert a cleaning tablet until the machine tells you to do so. Is this correct? What is really necessary first thing and how can i do this most cheaply. I only have the machine, no cleaning materials at the moment. Do you have/need to use the manufacturers/generic cleaning products or are there everyday cleaning products that can be used. I am not using it at all at the moment or commercially, i hope to use it at some point in the future if it's working. Therefore explaining why i want to clean it cheaply and there are no commercial/legal issues relating to how i clean it just to test it.

Once again, all help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Give the team at Xpress Coffee a call

I'm almost certain that they have knowledge of servicing these machines. At the prices they go for brand new its better to leave servicing of them to the hands of the experts.

Does this link help at all?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

From my knowledge of the Jura X9 (= Franke Flair), all the power switches are at the rear - ie the on/off rocker switch.

The front panel is fixed, with the dispense head sliding up & down. You can view this thro' the milk tube sliding door on the left.

Doublecheck all the power leads & fuses going into the back & ensure that the silver contacts on the rear of the driptray are clean & dry.

There are some fuses on the PCBs. But these PCBs are located at the rear behind the plastic backplate - which is removeable only using a special "securiyy" key....available from Franke UK (they may not wnat to give you one....)

Re. Cleaning: In a commercial environment we recommend running the cleaning program, with tablet, weekly. Domestically.......once a month should be OK.

Descaling: You can set the water hardness warning message to match your local conditions: 1 = soft water, 5 = very hard water.

Once you get your Flair up & running, I'd advise a descale & tablet clean asap.

Cleaning tabs: They all use the same active ingredients, so it's safe ti use Pulycaff tabs etc

Milk Frother: As above - use Pulymilk, etc (NB Must be a cold water mix. Hot doesn't work !)

Descaler: All the boilers, tubes, etc are s/steel & plastic / nylon. So just use 50g of descaler crystals (sulphamic acid) in 600g warm water.... eg Melitta, Calcinet, Bravilor


----------



## k-man (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for both replies. I'll have another look when i have the opportunity. I haven't checked the fuse yet -will do. Slightly puzzled though, perhaps someone else who has this exact machine can clarify. The manual (although poorly written) indicates that the front panel does come down and that the on/off switch is located inside. I have also seen youtube videos showing that it drops down. Were there different versions of this machine, some that do drop down, others that don't? On the video's that i saw the machine had the on/off switch on the outside, on the top left hand selector button. Mine is not the same, i only have coffee selection buttons on the front. There is no on/off, cleaning buttons etc outside. The manual states that the rear rocker switch is a power switch but not a on/off switch. Switching this on results in no power/LCD functioning etc.

Any other info appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bmallin (Jun 7, 2013)

k-man said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for both replies. I'll have another look when i have the opportunity. I haven't checked the fuse yet -will do. Slightly puzzled though, perhaps someone else who has this exact machine can clarify. The manual (although poorly written) indicates that the front panel does come down and that the on/off switch is located inside. I have also seen youtube videos showing that it drops down. Were there different versions of this machine, some that do drop down, others that don't? On the video's that i saw the machine had the on/off switch on the outside, on the top left hand selector button. Mine is not the same, i only have coffee selection buttons on the front. There is no on/off, cleaning buttons etc outside. The manual states that the rear rocker switch is a power switch but not a on/off switch. Switching this on results in no power/LCD functioning etc.
> 
> ...


On mine there is a white screw - release button under the door. Turning it releases the upper left of the control panel.

Barry


----------



## k-man (Jan 30, 2010)

Result! Thanks barry!

I have power now, will check machine works (will not drink it) and then perform cleaning as suggested. Thanks again for your help.

I will post if i get stuck again!


----------

